# Einzelne Java-Dateien mit Eclipse compilieren - Wie geht das?



## marlem (12. Okt 2020)

Hallo,
wenn man Java-Programme aus dem Internet herunterlädt sind das oft einzelne Java-Dateien ohne eine Projektdatei.
Welche Schritte sind notwendig um einzelne Java-Dateien mit Eclipse zu kompilieren?


----------



## kneitzel (12. Okt 2020)

Eclipse hat eine Strukturierung die über mehrere Ebenen geht:
- Zuerst kommt der Workspace - das ist der Arbeitsbereich. Wenn Du Eclipse startest, dann will eclipse mit einem workspace starten oder startet den "default workspace" so das konfiguriert wurde.
- In dem Workspace kommen dann Projekte. Wenn Du so einzelne Dateien übersetzen willst, dann erstelltst Du einfach ein "Java-Projekt" (Im Package Explorer Rechtsklick und dann Neu -> Java-Package auswählen). Dann hast du ein einfaches "Eclipse Java Projekt" wie ich es nennen würde, welches vor allem durch das .project und .classpath definiert wird (aber natürlich noch einiges mehr beinhaltet!)
- Dann kannst Du das Java File, welches du herunter geladen hast, im src Ordner ablegen. Dabei aber auch auf das package achten und ggf. Unterordner nutzen. 

Eclipse übersetzt in der Regel Dateien und deren Änderungen "on the fly". Ausführen kannst Du ein Programm (Also eine Klasse mit der notwendigen main Methode drin), indem Du z.B. im Package Explorer ein Rechtsklick auf die Datei machst und dann auswählst: Run As -> Java Application

Das wäre so der schnelle und kurze Überblick ...


----------



## marlem (12. Okt 2020)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## BestGoalkeeper (12. Okt 2020)

Das ist richtig was JustNobody schreibt.








						How do I run a single Java file having main() in Eclipse, without creating an entire Java project?
					

Here's what I've got: I have a TestFile.java with the same class name. This class has a valid main() method. The file is easily run via terminal using javac and then java, gives intended output.




					stackoverflow.com
				



Ich hab dir das mal animiert:


----------



## kneitzel (12. Okt 2020)

Dir scheint das richtig Spass zu machen mit den kleinen Videos?

Schon einmal drüber nachgedacht, das etwas ausführlicher zu machen mit Erläuterungen? Also sozusagen ein paar Videos bezüglich Java oder Themen rund um Algorithmen / Software Entwicklung?

Das könnte dann doch etwas für YT sein und wäre dann gut zu verlinken bei diversen Themen hier.... Du könntest sozusagen ein Thema aus einem Thread nehmen um das dann etwas zu behandeln.

Wäre das eine Idee für Dich? Oder liege ich da jetzt komplett falsch, dass dies etwas wäre, an dem Du Spaß haben könntest?


----------



## BestGoalkeeper (12. Okt 2020)

JustNobody hat gesagt.:


> Wäre das eine Idee für Dich? Oder liege ich da jetzt komplett falsch, dass dies etwas wäre, an dem Du Spaß haben könntest?


Das wäre eine gute Idee mit den Youtube-Videos... Ich mag allerdings nicht sprechen, das ist eine unüberwindbare Hürde... Und Youtube-Videos in denen nicht gesprochen wird, werden sofort downgevotet.

Insofern bleibe ich lieber bei kleinen Animationen, wenn diese einen Sachverhalt leichter erklären können und angebracht wären.


----------

